# Super Hypo Update



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looking great! I may be selling him sunday at a herp show


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Man he looks awesome dont sell him.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Holy crap thats awsome, dont get rid of it


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sweet colours on him


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

he too good to sell


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I do like him alot, it is just getting annoying trying to tame him down. I hold him three or more times a week and no matter what I either get bit or craped on. Actualy I am able to dodge the crap now but that just means I have to clean it off the floor. Those wet wipes work great! But the little sh*t bites me all the time. It dosent hurt realy, just annoying. I always wash my hands before I get him out, mabye we have mouse scented soap.....


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn nice colors on that snake


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is a beautiful snake! You still going to sell it?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Nery nice snake! too bad he bites.... do you call him bitey?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^hehe no I call him little bitch teeth

Not sure if I'm going to sell him yet, I am leaning more twards keeping him or atleast not bringing him to the herp show, but I would still make some arangements if a breeder is persuasive enough.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, herp show is over...

You still have it?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah, i kept him. No one was realy buying there. But I was able to get a better idea of what I could have sold him for.


----------

